# I RECORDED MYSELF !!! ...First time I have ever tried this!!



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am just starting to try and record my acoustic guitar using a Roland Duo-Capture (DC) and GarageBand.

I think my connections/hardware settings are OK and my software preferences seem like the computer is "seeing" the DC...but I can't seem to record. 

I can hear the mic (albeit rather faintly) through my monitors. 

I downloaded a driver from the Roland site (I am using OS 10.11.6 "El Capitan") but I get this message when I quit GarageBand : 
error code 25974 was returned by the audio driver 
So far, I have not been able to find any specific information regarding this error message.

I know this stuff is complicated, but any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I did it !! I am so pleased!!

Sounds not too bad, IMHO.

I think that my problem was that I had the levels turned down too low as I was concerned about blowing my speakers (and my ears). 
I also reloaded the driver and didn't get an error message when I quit GarageBand.

Now I have to learn more about the software.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Have fun!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That is a pleasant surprise Dave! With the list of gear you posted you should be fine. I'm looking forward to hear your recordings if you decide to share them here and help if you ever need a hand (it already looks like you won't need much) !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Budda ... I fully understand that it isn't likely all that exciting for a recording musician like yourself (not that you indicated that specifically, I'm just sayin')...but it is a big step forward for me. The main challenge is learning how to use the associated gear and the software. 

@amagras ....I'm sure that I could use a lot of help and I would progress faster in general if someone could teach me the software and some tricks to make the recordings sound better. I will talk to you sometime for some hints/suggestions after I am more comfortable with recording in general. 

I have already learned not to say "Oh shit" AFTER hitting RECORD ...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dave, every time I record at home and it sounds passable, I am impressed with myself.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> I am just starting to try and record my acoustic guitar using a Roland Duo-Capture (DC) and GarageBand.
> 
> I think my connections/hardware settings are OK and my software preferences seem like the computer is "seeing" the DC...but I can't seem to record.
> 
> ...


Where's the link Dave? I would love to listen to you play!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> Where's the link Dave? I would love to listen to you play!


Bring this thread back to life in about May.....2021


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Dave, I have Garageband as well and if you need any help send me a message. Looking forward to hearing your recording.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I haven't had a problem with Garageband, other than a couple of things I couldn't find when first using it. It speaks to my KISS (keep it simple, stupid) approach.

I'm curious, what mic are you using?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> Bring this thread back to life in about May.....2021


I'll come by with my inteface and we can record that ES-335 of yours.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job Dave!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Dave, I have Garageband as well and if you need any help send me a message. Looking forward to hearing your recording.


Thanks..much appreciated!

Once I actually make a recording I am proud of, I will go on to the next step of trying to sort out how to post a clip on here. I am not a skilled player, primarily because I don't consistently put the time into it. However, I enjoy all aspects of the hobby very much.

An issue that I didn't totally expect (but I understand) is that I become anxious and fumble (seriously...LOL) as soon as I seen the mic and know that I'm recording. I'm calling it "recording fright" (as in "stage fright") 

Can you suggest any specific reading material about Garageband. I am a bit old fashioned with my approach. YouTube is OK, but I'd like something a bit more in-depth.
*Edit: all is well...I found a 121 page .pdf. *

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I'm curious, what mic are you using?


The mic is GLS Audio ES-58-S. It is a copy of the Shure SM-58
(which I'm "sure" ...pun intended...you had already determined)

Not wishing to tumble down a very deep rabbit hole, but which mic(s) are recommended? (for under $200.00 or so) 

My good friend @Hamstrung bought all of this gear a few years ago as part of a recording course he was taking.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> I'll come by with my inteface and we can record that ES-335 of yours.


I didn't think I needed an interface for electric guitar. The Duo-Capture has a Hi-Z input for that purpose. However, I haven't tried recording my electric guitar as yet.

I don't remember mentioning to you that I sold my Greco to my friend 
@starjag recently. His son is learning to play the guitar.

I have an Epi 335 from the first year of production. Ironically, I bought it from a local recording studio.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> The mic is GLS Audio ES-58-S. It is a copy of the Shure SM-58
> (which I'm "sure" ...pun intended...you had already determined)
> 
> Not wishing to tumble down a very deep rabbit hole, but which mic(s) are recommended? (for under $200.00 or so)
> ...


I'm using a Blue Yeti Studio, and an Apex 181. The Blue is more versatile with a variety of pattern options, mute switch, volume output control for the integral headphone jack, and a gain control, therefor I use it more often. I like the quality well enough as well.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

greco said:


> *Edit: all is well...I found a 121 page .pdf*


May I ask where you found the pdf? I tried to find a book at the library on GarageBand last year but came up blank. I have been hacking around with the program since then but would love some reference material.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lord-Humongous said:


> May I ask where you found the pdf? I tried to find a book at the library on GarageBand last year but came up blank. I have been hacking around with the program since then but would love some reference material.


Google search


I chose this one as it seems similar to the version of Garageband that I have:
https://uwaterloo.ca/environment-co...loads/files/GarageBand_09_Getting_Started.pdf


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> I didn't think I needed an interface for electric guitar. The Duo-Capture has a Hi-Z input for that purpose. However, I haven't tried recording my electric guitar as yet.
> 
> I don't remember mentioning to you that I sold my Greco to my friend
> @starjag recently. His son is learning to play the guitar.
> ...


I use my interface to go direct in. If my pedalboard is home I'll go guitar-board-interface-GB. You're using a mic setup, which probably yields some nicer results.

There's still a 335 in your house to be recorded


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I've found a low quality vidoe of @greco playing in his basement:


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Phil has some serious energy!!!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

fretzel said:


> @greco has some serious energy!!!!


Corrected for you!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"_@greco has some serious energy!!!!_"

You missed the last word: " _@greco has some serious energy deficiency!!!!_"

Thanks for the fun!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I hear you there!!!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

greco said:


> The mic is GLS Audio ES-58-S. It is a copy of the Shure SM-58
> (which I'm "sure" ...pun intended...you had already determined)
> 
> Not wishing to tumble down a very deep rabbit hole, but which mic(s) are recommended? (for under $200.00 or so)
> ...


I use a GLS Audio ES57 and it's great. I think inside it's the same components as the 58, so ...
$29 I paid.


----------

